
Trustwave sued with Target over data breach  - wglb
http://www.chicagobusiness.com/article/20140325/BLOGS11/140329865
======
wglb
From the actual complaint:

 _As early as 2007, Dr. Neal Krawetz of Hacker Factor Solutions published a
white paper entitled "Point-of-Sale Vulnerabilities" (the "White Paper").
According to the White Paper, POS systems "provide virtually no security" and
few POS systems "implement best practices for handling sensitive information,
such as the Visa standards for credit card management."6_

and

 _Thereafter, at least 17 copies of the White Paper were downloaded to a
domain owned by Target, the most recent download occurring in May 2013. Target
personnel used the search term "POS vulnerability" to locate and download the
White Paper. As is now apparent, Target did not heed the White Paper or
implement its suggestions._

[edit] link to the Dr. Krawetz paper: [http://www.hackerfactor.com/papers/cc-
pos-20.pdf](http://www.hackerfactor.com/papers/cc-pos-20.pdf)

